# What was that?



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

For the opener of the deer hunt, my father, brother, and myself headed to Lake Powell for our annual fall fishing trip at Powell. Because my older brother could not go and because I harvested a buck on the muzzleloader, we decided not to chase deer, though my younger brother did have a tag. So, Friday evening we headed for Bullfrog arriving around 10 PM.

After arriving at the Bullfrog marina, we prepared our beds--my father slept in the back of the truck, my brother slept in the back of the boat, and I blew up my air mattress and laid it on the ground in the parking lot and slept next to the truck and boat.

During the night, the half-moon began to irritate me, so I covered my head with my sleeping bag to sleep. As I slept, early in the morning I felt something cold and wet on the back of my bald head. Originally, though I was awakened by whatever it was, I planned on just laying there and trying to go back to sleep. However, once awake I knew that I had felt something and had to rollover to see if I could find whatever it was. So, I pulled the bag off my head and rolled over.

To my surprise, I lay staring face-to-face with a coyote. Startled, I screamed, jumped out of my bag, and ran towards the back of the boat where my brother had been sleeping. Once there, he asked what the problem was and I told him that a coyote had licked my head. Repeating his question in disbelief, I began to answer again that I had had my head licked when the coyote stepped again from behind the other side of the boat about ten yards from me. Pointing at the coyote, my brother attempted to shine the light of his phone on it. In doing so, the coyote ran off, and I had a crazy story to tell.

Anybody else been licked by a coyote while asleep on the ground?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Anybody else been licked by a coyote while asleep on the ground?


Do crazy X-girlfriends count, they have a lot in common with coyotes, if that counts then yes :grin:

When I was a kid we were sleeping under the stars near indian creek by Strawberry and I had a couple raccoons crawling over me while in my sleeping bag. I didn't know what was going on and called to my uncle for help, he woke up, grabbed his pillow and proceeded to have a pillow fight with a pack of raccoons. He was able to chase them off--this remains a favorite family story--uncle Gary running around a camp in his garments chasing raccoons with a pillow--classic!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I had this happen in the Mojave Desert at 29 Palms.

We had a long column of vehicles and towed arty lined up, and my jeep was the first one to lead the column out in the morning. The captain wanted to be tail end Charlie on this trip so he put me in charge of the lead.

Late in the night sometime after midnight when everyone was sleeping in their sleeping bags by the vehicles, the 'yote's came marauding as they usually do around human campsites.

As I slept in my sleeping bag I felt something walking on top of me. I thought it was a dog. I dreamed that I was back at my girlfriend's house in Santa Barbara and her little poodle had come to wake us in the morning. In my dreams that was where I wanted to be.

Then I realized I was out in the desert in my sleeping bag and it could not be Karen's poodle.

So I bolted upright, and 2 'yote's scattered and stopped about 10 yards away, turning back and looking at me.

I went back to sleep, and they did it again, and I sat bolt upright again, as they scattered, stopped, and looked back again.

They were probably checking to see if I was dead and if they could eat me. I probably smelled pretty dead because I had been out in the desert for close to a month.

So I reached over for my pack, and pulled out a can of tuna, opened it with the G/I can opener on my dogtag chain around my neck, and then I tossed the can over to them.

The two 'yote's fought over it the rest of the night and left me alone.

So your 'yote was probably checking you out to see if you were dead and if it could eat you.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

My older brother swears that when he was about 13 at an organized scout camp, he had a bear lick his hair. 

The scout camp we always went to was notorious for having black bears in camp, and this year, they had 4 different bears in camp. One night, as they were sleeping under the stars, they heard a bear shuffling around. My brother had used strawberry shampoo after getting out of the lake, and he said that he heard the bear shuffling around him and then felt his hair get licked. All the other boys and the leaders confirmed that there was a bear in camp that night and was right next to them. So I guess I believe him.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

While on my first bear hunt here in Utah I had a bear come in from behind me. We were in a pop up blind. He came up and pushed his nose into the canvas and sniffed my shoulder. With a big woof he tore off and came back about 5 minutes later. I introduced him to a G5 montec and he now hangs on my wall. It was a very exciting encounter.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

skinwalker


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I want you go with me coyote hunting! I'll use your Bald Head for the decoy!! :shock:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

You need to go hunt around Bullfrog. Lots of coyotes around...! My bald head has only worked once. Considering all the nights I have slept out on the ground, you would probably have more luck using your car horn as a bait.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Great thread guys!!!! I have no story but I have been rolling on the floor reading these. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

This Christmas eve I was doing a little security job. I was walking the inside perimeter of the building and went into a little alcove and stuck my head through some double doors. I could see the outline of a person in the dark with a head wrap and robe on . Realizing it was a person dressed in costume for the Christmas Story I said hello and is everything ok. The response was everything is good. It stunk in there big time. My eyes were adjusting to the dark and I could see/feel a person or thing about three inches from my face. As my eyes adjusted I realized I was almost mouth to mouth with a live camel. :shockang they stink !!!!! Glad he chose not to spit !!!!:grin:


----------

